# Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2013)

*Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

Hallo,

ich wollte meine OS Partition ein wenig vergrößern. Dabei habe ich aus Versehen alle 4 Partitionen meiner Festplatte in "einfache Volumen" umgewandelt (siehe unter Computerverwaltung/Datenträgerverwaltung).
Die Tools EaseUS und Paragon Partition Manager können mit diesem Format der Partitionen nicht viel anfangen und sind somit unbrauchbar.

Wie mache ich das jetzt wieder rückgängig?


----------



## WinNuker84 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

Kannst du mal nen Screenshot posten wie das aussieht bei dir?
Wenn du die MBR bzw. Partitionstabelle vom OS part gelöscht hast, sieht es schlecht aus (ohne gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen zu wollen)


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WinNuker84 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

Hm, was du scheinbar gemacht hast, ist die in dynamisch umgewandelt.
Einfache Volumes sind es bei mir auch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie es scheint, startet dein OS auch noch einwandfrei. Versuch doch mal, D:, E: und F: mit rechter Maustaste wieder umzuwandeln. Da die Daten eh weg sein werden, kannst du auch testen, die Partition (bloß C: nicht!) zu löschen und dann ein neues Volume anzulegen.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

C sollte 100%ig rückwandelbar sein, da ich sonst die OS Partition vergrößern kann. Unter rechter Maustaste habe ich nicht gefunden zum Umwandeln.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*



WinNuker84 schrieb:


> Hm, was du scheinbar gemacht hast, ist die in dynamisch umgewandelt.
> Einfache Volumes sind es bei mir auch:
> 
> 
> ...



Nach ausgiebigem Rummachen funktioniert es immer noch nicht. Der Speicher ist und bleibt dynamisch. Vielleicht übersehe ich ja auch einfach eine Einstellmöglichkeit.


----------



## Inzersdorfer (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

Das funktioniert nicht, das dynamische Laufwerk muß leer sein bevor es zurückgewandelt werden kann.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*



Inzersdorfer schrieb:


> Das funktioniert nicht, das dynamische Laufwerk muß leer sein bevor es zurückgewandelt werden kann.


 
Mittlerweile habe ich zwei leere Laufwerke. Wie gehts weiter?


----------



## Barney G. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich zwei leere Laufwerke. Wie gehts weiter?



Zwei leere Laufwerke? Oder doch zwei leere Partitionen auf einer Platte?
Du hast den Datenträger in einen dynamischen konvertiert.

"Mal eben" und mit Bordmitteln ist die HDD nicht wieder in einen Basisdatenträger zu wandeln.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

Das Laufwerk in einen Basisdatenträger konvertieren geht immer und "mal eben". Natürlich sind die Inhalte hinterher futsch - die sollte man vorher sichern, falls nötig.

Wobei Laufwerk für eine physikalische platte steht - nicht für einzelne Partitionen/Volumes.

Mit Inhalt in Basisdatenträger und "normale" Volumes zu konvertieren geht mit Testdisk.


----------



## Barney G. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Das Laufwerk in einen Basisdatenträger konvertieren geht immer und "mal eben". Natürlich sind die Inhalte hinterher futsch - die sollte man vorher sichern, falls nötig..


 
Soweit korrekt. Nur das hier auch die Syspartition betroffen ist.
Also nicht mal eben, sondern nach Backup mit Testdisk.


----------



## OctoCore (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

Das muss man natürlich von "außen" machen. Also über eine Linux-Live-CD/DVD oder über eine Barts-PE-Windows-CD.

Wenn man einen Basisdatenträger nach Dynamisch geändert hat und nicht weiter an den Volumes rumgebastelt hat, ist das nicht sooo schwierig mit der Rückwandlung - wenn man etwas Erfahrung hat. Das kann man schon als mal eben ansehen.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

Ich meinte natürlich Partition. Ich habe eine 5. Partition erstellt, dabei muss sich der Typ geändert haben.
Testdisk habe ich bereits am Laufen, aber wie es genau funktioniert, weiss ich noch nicht so wirklich. Funktiert das Programm nicht im normalen Windwosbetrieb?


----------



## OctoCore (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Funktiert das Programm nicht im normalen Windwosbetrieb?


 
Doch schon ... aber die Partitionseinträge eines laufenden Windows zu ändern ist nicht sehr vorteilhaft - damit sägt man den Ast ab, an dem es hängt. Das macht man besser mit einem unabhängigen System - wenn man kein anderes BS auf einer anderen Platte hat, dann bleibt nur noch eines, das von CD/DVD oder Stick gestartet wird.

Wenn man nicht sehr standsicher ist bei solchen Aktionen, sollte man sich überlegen, ob es nicht ein geringerer Aufwand ist, das System neu aufzusetzen.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

Ich habe das System schon neu aufgesetzt. Am Typ hat dies nichts geändert. Hab dies ganz gewöhnlich über die Windows CD gemacht. Habe ich dabei was übersehen?


----------



## hbf878 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

du könntest bei der windows-installation von der cd aus die kommandozeile starten und dann per diskpart versuchen, den datenträger zurückzuändern.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*



hbf878 schrieb:


> du könntest bei der windows-installation von der cd aus die kommandozeile starten und dann per diskpart versuchen, den datenträger zurückzuändern.


 
Kannst du erläutern wie das funktioniert?


----------



## OctoCore (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

Am besten mit Diskpart die Platte komplett putzen wie oben vorgeschlagen ("clean").
_clean all_ ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig - _clean _alleine reicht in dem Fall. _clean all_ dauert zu lange, weil jeder Sektor überschrieben wird und das ist ja überflüssig.
Wobei die Nummer bei "select disk _nummer_" natürlich der Zielplatte entsprechen sollte - die wirst du aber anhand der Größe und/oder Belegung von eventuell vorhandenen anderen Platten oder USB-Sticks unterscheiden können.
Wenn du einfach nur die vorhandenen Volumes gelöscht hast vor der Neu-Installation und neue angelegt hast, dann bleibt die Platte dynamisch. Mit der Komplettlöschung geht man auf Nummer Sicher.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

Wie genau komme ich denn ich die Kommandozeile?


----------



## hbf878 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

shift+F10 drücken, wenn das Fenster zur Auswahl der installationsart kommt


----------



## OctoCore (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

[UMSCHALT]+[F10] sollte sie hervorbringen. lol - da habe ich geschnarcht.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Einfaches Volumen in primäre Partition umwandeln*

Sauber. Funktioniert bestens.


----------

